# Maids service



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

We have been using a maids service for our villa in the springs called Right Maids. we are really disappointed with the quality of the maids they have sent. cna anyone recommend a good maids service with well trained maids.......we are happy to pay a bit more for quality


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the list I have posted a few times.

Howdra 04 227 2726
Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
Dial a maid 04 398 0851
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823
Molly Maid 04 398 8877
Ready Maids 04 339 5722
Right Maids 04 338 6364
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076
Open House 04 332 403
Home Maid 04 332 4500


-


----------



## MBA (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck


----------

